# why men troon out



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Grow up with only demented women as authority figures that twist everything at their favor, because everything is tolerated to women only boys and men need to learn how to be coherent with their existence.
Then get ass fucked by some of your conservative family members that are secretly pedos while your oblivious family sink their heads deeper in their shitholes because God doesn't permit any evil in their home and that stuff only happens in movies and isn't a widespread sickness.
Then go to school where almost all teachers and principals are demented women teaching you a bunch of nonsense and making you do mind numbing repetitions of meaningless data all day, all the girls generally doing better at such a stupid duty, boys get punished by having healthy creative and aggressive needs, while demonizing all your natural sexual drive, sitting on a fucking chair all day being told about equality yet women can beat you, lie about you, ignore logic completely, but if you call them a bitch you are causing emotional damage to their fragile little selves.
Get Amber Heard'd by some woman and then after all that bullshit you get called an opressor white male that has had so many privileges because of some patriarchy you never seemed to have found about.
You blame them from trooning out?.
And what does Jesus tells you to do? Turn the other cheek. Be meek and love your enemies.
Conservatives breed this kind of madness for the incongruent and autistic beliefs they have talking about morality and garbage when they are the most depraved. It's time to fucking acknowledge the reality. If you are against being forced to acknowledge the delusions of a man pretending to be a woman, then let men be men, we are very sexual and violent creatures.
And lets just accept that all the past negligence of our libidinal impulses needs this decay and Putrefaction of morality. 
There is not a divine morality, if you believe so you are as delusional as troons. And men should be able to dress however they want if they want to dress like a slut or like a women it's up to one


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

It's called the Enter key. You should use it, sometime


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 8, 2022)

Another newfag thinking of the obvious with a horrible redaction and not even spacing correctly.
Dear lord.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 8, 2022)

Who fucking referred you here? Goddamn.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> It's called the Enter key. You should use it, sometime


Yeah my bad i was on phone.


Weed Eater said:


> Who fucking referred you here? Goddamn.


Goddess Christine Magichan


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Yeah my bad i was on phone.
> 
> Goddess Christine Magichan


A newfag AND a phoneposter


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Yeah my bad i was on phone.


Phone keyboards have Enter keys.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> Phone keyboards have Enter keys.


but obviously if im on phone im too lazy to use them


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> but obviously if im on phone im too lazy to use them


If you're too lazy to make a good thread, then don't make any fucking threads in the first place. Cunt


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



What else are sub 5'8 zoomers supposed to do besides troon out?


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> If you're too lazy to make a good thread, then don't make any fucking threads in the first place. Cunt


sounds reasonable. but im not a reasonable person


Johnny Salami said:


> View attachment 3469589
> What else are sub 5'8 zoomers supposed to do besides troon out?


funny my dude. whats the point of it?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> View attachment 3469589
> What else are sub 5'8 zoomers supposed to do besides troon out?


Leg-lengthening surgery


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> sounds reasonable. but im not a reasonable person
> 
> funny my dude. whats the point of it?


Found the Manlet. You never stood a chance


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Found the Manlet. You never stood a chance


Sure. What other insecurities do you have my friend? i can be your depository for all of them. I'm socially awkward, short, virgin, a tranny, into weird anime girls, what else?


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 8, 2022)

No sense of personal or moral responsibility, along with abhorrent personality and extremely selfish actions. Why confront the fact you might be wrong, have done bad things, and been incredibly selfish, when you could chop off your dick slap yourself so hard to call yourself Sally?

That or mental illness. Or in a previously viable but rare case, that one is another gender on a relatable level.


----------



## R00T (Jul 8, 2022)

you joined immediately upon registration being opened just to post that. i zoned out after the first sentence.

go look at a lolcow or something.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

I Love Beef said:


> No sense of personal or moral responsibility, along with abhorrent personality and extremely selfish actions. Why confront the fact you might be wrong, have done bad things, and been incredibly selfish, when you could chop off your dick slap yourself so hard to call yourself Sally?
> 
> That or mental illness. Or in a previously viable but rare case, that one is another gender on a relatable level.


A sense of moral and personal responsability for what? 
And of course im talking about mental illness, all trannies ive seen are mentally ill in some way. what i was trying to dive into was the reasons for this madness. their cultures drive them insane by denying them the possibility of developing a healthy manhood, and the conservative options being too hypocritical as well as the religious ones just alienate and push them more.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

R00T said:


> you joined immediately upon registration being opened just to post that. i zoned out after the first sentence.
> 
> go look at a lolcow or something.


I was reading some TERFs posts and wrote this without giving it much thought.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jul 8, 2022)

Its a very complex behavior, and I've tried to work it out in my head multiple times.  Best I got is this:

*⦾* The first stage is to create an Incel.  And for that you need a single mom, or a workaholic mother and a weak father.  If all women are your single mother who told you 'no' when you needed them instead of nurturing you when you were scared, and couldn't themselves keep a man, then good luck dating a woman.  Combine that with the modern belief that the world is currently only constructed for men, and so literally everything this mom does is justifiably for her own selfishness.  Zoomers have never lived under a patriarchy, and yet the patriarchy is the worst that its ever been, this sort of thing.  It's important that life doesn't allow a boy to form an idea of what a man should be.  Normalization and socialization are the tools single moms use to keep appearances up, and the child never sees through every one of the lies.





*⦾* The next stage is to never give them the insight that acting evil or selfish dismantles a society they then need to live in, but instead give them the insight only that evil is just impolite mannerisms. Its not that the nation suffers, or that they cannot repair a relationship again after they break a trust, its only that mommy needs her child to behave for a moment or two.  That is good and evil to the eventual Troon.  You either mentally walk on eggshells around a morally fragile system, where trust is everything.  Or you believe a society is invincible, and can take whatever cheating you want to do.  There is an excellent game based on how society forms trust based on game theory and the prisoner dilemma.  A proper parent teaches their child that they cannot eat their cake and save it for later, a single mom sometimes buys her special little boy a second treat just to shut him up hours later after eating the first one.  People live whole lives assuming they can kiss, kick, or cry their way out of bad outcomes rather than the lesson nature teaches by privation and careful resource management.  Liberal cities exist because everyone is in it for themselves, rather than neurotic rule followers.  Its important that Troons never see the things in their life as fragile, so they never try and make anything other than themselves better.  In order for transgenderism to successfully take in the mind of the Troon, the world has to be a static playground at the end of history.  Nothing changes based on any of our actions, and no effects occur based on our choices in the greater world.

*⦾* The penultimate stage is to flood them with pornography, and above all else odder and odder versions of it.  They should feel that masturbation to a hyperreal type of sex which you could never find a partner to do, is superior to actual sex.  They have to lose all sense that they can find happiness in making a woman blush and smile at them, it should feel like climbing up a smooth cliff in difficulty and that such things are all for nothing.  Men that have sexual partners that are socially and sexually satisfying don't transition, often if the transition is a mid-life crisis (rather than a zoomer/millennial) there just isn't good communication during the relationship and the sex is poor and infrequent.  One second the woman feels like she is the queen of a very healthy communicative relationship, and the next he's in a diaper and a wig and she's stuck admitting she ignored red flag after red flag.

*⦾* The final irreversible stage is the 'egg' phenomenon where the ills and misunderstandings throughout his life are explained away by a radical change into a girl he wishes women were.  He becomes the girlfriend because he couldn't find a girlfriend.  Yet he simultaneously was always a girl?  They don't believe themselves that they are a women until 'woman' definitionally just means having a fuckhole and passing socially for having a fuckhole.  They can't do this if they're capable of understanding their part in the evolution of mankind, evolution must just be something that happens to animals or in the past but, like history in the 1990s, it ended.  There can be no concept of _biological woman _in their head, because the human race needing to persist cannot be understood as important to the definition of 'woman'.  There is no reality, there is only belief.  They finally break out only when they've managed to hide away from all the evolutionary reasons for femininity and female body parts, the egg is thus their sanity in other words.   The social constructs of femininity are the only true parts of femininity, and the nature simply doesn't occur or seem interesting.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 8, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Leg-lengthening surgery


I hate the knee-grows


----------



## Ser Prize (Jul 8, 2022)

Women troon out just as often, if not moreso.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 8, 2022)

Maybe we should just keep borders closed


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 8, 2022)

Comes to a gossip forum expecting no women. 

No wonder the local girls don't want none, mate, you're a retard.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Its a very complex behavior, and I've tried to work it out in my head multiple times.  Best I got is this:
> 
> *⦾* The first stage is to create an Incel.  All women are your single mother who told you 'no' when you needed them instead of nurturing you when you were scared, and couldn't themselves keep a man.  So the only example for female psychology you can think of is one that a man shouldn't trust or could ever love for long. Combine that with the modern belief that the world is currently only constructed for men, and so literally everything this mom does is justifiably for her own selfishness.  Zoomers have never lived under a patriarchy, and yet the patriarchy is the worst that its ever been.  That sort of thing doesn't allow a boy to form an idea of what a man should be.  Pedophiles target single moms too, so that's another landmine, Combine that with mommy dressing her little boy up as a whore and making him sit on the pedo boyfriends lap for a joke, not sure why women think that's funny but they do.  Normalization and socialization are the tools single moms use to keep appearances up, and the child never sees through every one of the lies.
> 
> ...


i think its a very good insight of a big part of troons. 
But i still think that scenario is just another symptom, just ways the un-wholeness of culture manifests. 
Society condems sex, prostitution and drugs during day, while there is an incredibly huge market, so at night we indulge and that collective immaturity generates a lot of suffering, its unavoidable. The equivalent of that in an individual would be being like most conservatives are, hypocrites. 
Swipping under the rug just makes it grow bigger and bigger, the darkness wont go away. Pornography addiction is also another symptom, fulfilled people dont become addicted to stuff like that.
And dont get me wrong liberals are also hypocritical taking for granted what has being built before them and being generally oblivious and naive. 
So you acknowledge its a very fragile moral system, maybe you are fortunate, but the harsh truth is for many people there is no moral system, they were born outside of it. And ive seen many people here regress to a child like state of wanting to kill all of those unfortunate fuckers (the irony) but again the harsh truth is they are everywhere because thats the real normal state of being in a chaotic amoral universe without being sheltered by a decently put together family/society to which they are integrated to.
From all denominations, all religions, morality is just affordable to certain people, less than what you want to believe, and there is no telling who is who, you are ruled by psychopaths and sociopaths. 
Im not saying that makes them evil by default, but in this case they are. 
You need monsters to fight monsters. And if you dont see your own monstrosity you are delusional because this realm and all the demons in here are autistic and cursed as fuck


----------



## Grinrow (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I'm socially awkward, short, virgin, a tranny, into weird anime girls,


Lmfao why would you admit to any of this on the internet let alone the farms you're a retard lmao


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> Comes to a gossip forum expecting no women.
> 
> No wonder the local girls don't want none, mate, you're a retard.


You all assume im an incel because thats the typical user of this site but a bit of powerlevel: i dated a woman around 10 years older than me to not give specifics (always been bait for some reason), we met when i was still underage and just went with her when i turned 18 cause i didnt have a place to go. long story short she sued me for "emotional abuse" and wont let me see my kid.  You are the one assuming i didnt expect women for some reason, im even following a couple of them


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Grinrow said:


> Lmfao why would you admit to any of this on the internet let alone the farms you're a retard lmao


I didn't admit to it retard read again


----------



## Grinrow (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I didn't admit to it retard read again


No you admitted to it


----------



## PaulBearer (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> I was reading some TERFs posts and wrote this without giving it much thought.


Don't apologise for your shit post, blood in the water is not good here.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> You all assume im an incel because thats the typical user of this site but a bit of powerlevel: i dated a woman around 10 years older than me to not give specifics (always been bait for some reason), we met when i was still underage and just went with her when i turned 18 cause i didnt have a place to go. long story short she sued me for "emotional abuse" and wont let me see my kid.  You are the one assuming i didnt expect women for some reason, im even following a couple of them


So you're this way cause some pedo broad molested you as a kid? Tres informative. Standard troon backstory, that friend. 

You are, however, reading me wrong; my point isn't that you're an incel (I would have outright called you one); my point is that you're on a drama/gossip website and you're complaining about women as though this site isn't full of women.

My point was more that you're stupid for not realising your audience is far, far larger than incels. Look in the tranny mega thread, half the posters are female. 

We're a very diverse crowd of white supremacist transphobes.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> if you dont see your own monstrosity you are delusional because this realm and all the demons in here are autistic and cursed as fuck


I just pressure-cooked a hundred wings, dipped them in flour then egg then panko crumbs, and separated them out into groups of ten and bagged them for the freezer and later cooking.  Small tasks like that ground a person, being on the internet doesn't.  Largely society is evil because there is too many people and not enough time and resources per person for people to relax and smell the roses.  Does the average person even know what different flowers smell like anymore?  Try learning a habit, a hobby, or work out.

Things will seem better then than when you're high or trying to live the moment.  Slow living is the key to happiness.

​


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Scolopendra Dramatica said:


> So you're this way cause some pedo broad molested you as a kid? Tres informative. Standard troon backstory, that friend.
> 
> You are, however, reading me wrong; my point isn't that you're an incel (I would have outright called you one); my point is that you're on a drama/gossip website and you're complaining about women as though this site isn't full of women.
> 
> ...


What do you even mean by "this way" haha im not a troon and I dont hate women i just think you are naturally inclined to be a bit dumb and vain. 
But i think women mental impairment can be cured by society just asking the same level of logical thinking than we ask men, and to stop treating you as princesses with sacred emotions, and maybe some LSD here and there. 
I knew women would read it and i dont see why you say it was written for incels. i think incels are pretty pathetic


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> we met when i was still underage and just went with her when i turned 18 cause i didnt have a place to go. long story short she sued me for "emotional abuse" and wont let me see my kid.



Good Lord, you’ve SPAWNED???


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Rabidcolombian said:


> Good Lord, you’ve SPAWNED???


Not such a good Lord after all, huh?


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jul 8, 2022)

socially accepted (if not encouraged) + easy + victim status-gaming

literally boils down to these 3, plus it can be mixed and matched with surgery and "presenting" based on how far the troon wants to take it, alleviating any potential risks. for weak and failed men, there's less and less reason NOT to do it.


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 8, 2022)

We need to close the border again.


----------



## My Name is Mud (Jul 8, 2022)

Men don't troon out. *FAGGOTS *troon out.


----------



## tehpope (Jul 8, 2022)

Some porn addiction taken too far. Others probably see how society treats men and how women are put on this pedestal. Others a way to keep committing sexual crimes aandbe untouchable.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

My Name is Mud said:


> Men don't troon out. *FAGGOTS *troon out.


There are only 2 genders.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 8, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> I hate the knee-grows


That's raiseist


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Jul 8, 2022)

Turn off the internet porn.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 8, 2022)

Men don't troon out. Males troon out because they are weak, ugly, noodle-arm pathetic little bitches who can't handle being men.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Men don't troon out. Males troon out because they are weak, ugly, noodle-arm pathetic little bitches who can't handle being men.


Are you male?


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Are you male?


No. I'm a man.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2022)

My take is that some men really covet women's ideal position as an "object of desire" that a man's worth is judged by how much success he has in obtaining, some men are jealous and want to get off the rat race to achieve the object of desire and instead want to BE that object of desire.

The feminists aren't necessarily wrong when they talk about "the male gaze" and stuff like that, in more traditional cultures male characters are often presented as something a man should strive to be whereas a female character is presented as an object of desire, compare say Indiana Jones to Lara Croft, Indy's body is never as empathized as Lara's breasts are, Indy's presented as a character you want to be, Lara is someone who you want to be with, but for some guys the wires get crossed and they want to be what they find sexually attractive.

In fact I think for a lot of people, male and female, gay and straight there's basically two kinds of sexuality, what turns you on is simply what turns you on or what turns you on is tied in with what you wish yourself could be.

But all that aside, to put it simply to be male is to some degree to be invisible, to be female is to naturally get more attention, if a guy wears thong swimwear most people are going to be kinda grossed out even if he has a nice body, if a girl on the other hand wears thong swimwear she's going to get a lot of appreciate glances from everyone and some men covet that status.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Are you male?





Sumptinsfuckey said:


> No.


you are trooning out


Dom Cruise said:


> My take is that some men really covet women's ideal position as an "object of desire" that a man's worth is judged by how much success he has in obtaining, some men are jealous and want to get off the rat race to achieve the object of desire and instead want to BE that object of desire.
> 
> The feminists aren't necessarily wrong when they talk about "the male gaze" and stuff like that, in more traditional cultures male characters are often presented as something a man should strive to be whereas a female character is presented as an object of desire, compare say Indiana Jones to Lara Croft, Indy's body is never as empathized as Lara's breasts are, Indy's presented as a character you want to be, Lara is someone who you want to be with, but for some guys the wires get crossed and they want to be what the find sexually attractive.
> 
> ...


I really like your take mate, i think its spot on but never the less males can also be actual objects of desire and survive that way. 
Good looking young men are very looked for by gay men and straight women so a lot end up living lives of gigolos one way or another.
Something i've noticed is people here underestimate just the amount of men that genuinely lust for either troons or crossdressers, i can guarantee you that even the cringiest freak have people willing to fuck. 
And thats the part people don't want to acknowledge sometimes, for a lot of men its way easier and safer to find a fag on craigslist than getting a hooker that would also charge.
And probably the troonin it something more unconscious, not that they want the status but its just their minds adapting to survive, like i said, slaves are always valued either male or female and many live by the mindset of every hole is a trench in war times. 
Its like when they say people just agree with troons on public but laugh at them inside, thats true but another uncomfortable truth is many men would still fuck them anyways.
And i know many wont believe me about that, but i think you are just naive


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> you are trooning out
> 
> I really like your take mate, i think its spot on but never the less males can also be actual objects of desire and survive that way.
> Good looking young men are very looked for by gay men and straight women so a lot end up living lives of gigolos one way or another.
> ...


To that I would say that it's simply different when it comes to men and women, a man can be an object of desire but it's different than being a female object of desire.

A good way to put it is think of the archetype of a hero rescuing a princess, the hero has to do a lot of work, all the princess has to do is be worth saving and while she may desire the hero in turn the hero is the one that has to do all the hard work.

And some men envy that position and it's easy to see why as for starters there's a lot less work to it when you're the one up on the pedestal and especially as you point out, there are a lot of guys willing to put you up on that pedestal, if you're not a very macho man to being with, why not switch teams? At least that's the train of thought.

I should also mention that attention can be sexually exciting, I mentioned thong swimwear and the reason why women wear skimpy swimwear like that is it's a turn on to know you're going to be getting special attention, a guy can only feel that if he's in a predominantly gay space and outside of that he's not going to get the right kind of attention.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> To that I would say that it's simply different when it comes to men and women, a man can be an object of desire but it's different than being a female object of desire.
> 
> A good way to put it is think of the archetype of a hero rescuing a princess, the hero has to do a lot of work, all the princess has to do is be worth saving and while she may desire the hero in turn the hero is the one that has to do all the hard work.
> 
> ...


Ill bring another archetype to the table, the beauty and the beast. 
She has to do all the hard work, trying to be sensitive with a "wild beast" trying to make him human while getting hurt by its violence. 
They usually go for vampires or werevolves or shit like that. 
Many women have saviour complexes too, and the urge to bring life and be needed as well. 
For a huge and with capital power part of the population young boys are even more desirable than girls, and in many scenarios boys grow up being more prey than females
Women wearing thongs in public are also shunned, there are million taboos and if something isn't taboo for you it probably is for someone else somewhere sometime. 
Humans can only understand certain level of attention anyways. 
Why do they want a million approval thats just as real as having one approval or no approval all just fucking delusions. Just chemicals kicking in your brain
We all need attention, we are all born foolish creatures and many were born in the dark. Its not going away


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 8, 2022)

It's simple really. Feminity is what you are. Masculinity is what you do. It's why F2M tranny's, if they are willing to put in the work, are generally accepted as Men. It's also why M2F trannys never will be accepted, much less accepted as women.  You cant change what you are but you can change what you do.

M2F trannys are too weak to put in the work to be Men,  which is why they disgust women when still male. Its also why it doesnt really matter if the go full chop-dick troon or not, because they are Darwin award winners either way.

They should still be shot on sight of course, just on general principles. Maybe by DeSantis' 2nd term. A lot can change in 10 years.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jul 8, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> It's simple really. Feminity is what you are. Masculinity is what you do. It's why F2M tranny's, if they are willing to put in the work, are generally accepted as Men. It's also why M2F trannys never will be accepted, much less accepted as women.  You cant change what you are but you can change what you do.
> 
> M2F trannys are too weak to put in the work to be Men,  which is why they disgust women when still male. Its also why it doesnt really matter if the go full chop-dick troon or not, because they are Darwin award winners either way.
> 
> They should still be shot on sight of course, just on general principles. Maybe by DeSantis' 2nd term. A lot can change in 10 years.


Y'know, I actually disagree with the top statement. I think femininity is what you do, and masculinity is how you're born. A huge, disgusting, fat, tall hambeast of a woman, think pixyteri, who likes stuffed animals, has a huge drive to be a mother, loves pink, makeup and lolita is still considered to be feminine despite her masculine appearance. Now, be a Ben Shapiro type, short with a high-pitched voice, leftists always attack his masculinity by pointing out these two topics despite the fact that Shapiro is a follower of traditional masculinity, he just doesn't look the part. It probably is easier to opt into femininity than masculinity


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Yeah my bad i was on phone.
> 
> Goddess Christine Magichan


>phoneposter
murk yourself my man
With that out of the way...lack of father figure and/or sexual abuse, that's why.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 8, 2022)

TuckFrannies said:


> Y'know, I actually disagree with the top statement. I think femininity is what you do, and masculinity is how you're born. A huge, disgusting, fat, tall hambeast of a woman, think pixyteri, who likes stuffed animals, has a huge drive to be a mother, loves pink, makeup and lolita is still considered to be feminine despite her masculine appearance. Now, be a Ben Shapiro type, short with a high-pitched voice, leftists always attack his masculinity by pointing out these two topics despite the fact that Shapiro is a follower of traditional masculinity, he just doesn't look the part. It probably is easier to opt into femininity than masculinity


She is a Woman. It doesnt matter that shes fat, she still got a snatch. Say what you want about little benji,  hes accomplished quite a bit. Leftists attack his masculinity because thats thier favorite play. Own a gun? Muat have a small dick. Want a chaste woman rather than a tatted up whore? You must suck in bed. Leftists always attack everyone masculinity because leftism is inherently feminie, and that is a womans go to attack against men. Being a woman has always been about what she is, being a man has always been about what he does.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Ill bring another archetype to the table, the beauty and the beast.
> She has to do all the hard work, trying to be sensitive with a "wild beast" trying to make him human while getting hurt by its violence.
> They usually go for vampires or werevolves or shit like that.
> Many women have saviour complexes too, and the urge to bring life and be needed as well.
> ...


I'm focusing mainly on the dynamics in western culture, in Europe and America showing a lot of skin on the beach is more acceptable than some parts of the world, but I'm not talking about those.

That's why Indiana Jones and Lara Croft are the perfect characters to explain what I'm talking about, they're similar characters in what they do, but Lara's body is (not counting the ones from the last decade) presented as an object of lust whereas Indy, even if women dig him, is still not quite an "object of lust" in the way say Edward from Twilight or a Fabio looking dude on the cover of a romance novel.

And women can and do like characters like old school Lara Croft, but they understand as much as anyone the dynamic of them being made to appeal to male lust and I think that's a big part of the appeal, which is why female fans will often cosplay as these type of characters because they... like the kind of attention they get.

And some men simply covet that specifically female type of attention and it's no surprise why people would covet something they're told is simply impossible for them to have, because meanwhile we have the mirror image of troons which is feminists that covet male power, intelligence and gumption, but in both cases these are traits we inherent at birth and aren't able to choose, it sucks and is not fair, but that's just the way the cookie crumbles and people trying to create facsimiles is always going to create an uncanny valley effect that everyone wills always know is there no matter how much they choose to ignore it. 

Not being able to accept the concept of "that's just the way the cookie crumbles" is one of the core tenets of the Woke way of thinking.

As for beauty and the beast, that may be how a lot of relationships work and start, but in many instances a guy has to "woo" a woman, hence the metaphor of "hero" and it's the woman that guys want to woo is what a guy of guys covet.

There's a special magic to female beauty that is simply unique to females and it's something some men (and a lot of women too) covet.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 8, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> It's simple really. Feminity is what you are. Masculinity is what you do. It's why F2M tranny's, if they are willing to put in the work, are generally accepted as Men. It's also why M2F trannys never will be accepted, much less accepted as women.  You cant change what you are but you can change what you do.
> 
> M2F trannys are too weak to put in the work to be Men,  which is why they disgust women when still male. Its also why it doesnt really matter if the go full chop-dick troon or not, because they are Darwin award winners either way.
> 
> They should still be shot on sight of course, just on general principles. Maybe by DeSantis' 2nd term. A lot can change in 10 years.


Still just another arbitrary judgement system in the endless sea of people that want to twist language and reality their way just to excuse some unresolved issue. 
Its simpler than that. We were talking about male and female gender, not about the characteristics that we culturally associate to each one.


Dom Cruise said:


> I'm focusing mainly on the dynamics in western culture, in Europe and America showing a lot of skin on the beach is more acceptable than some parts of the world, but I'm not talking about those.
> 
> That's why Indiana Jones and Lara Croft are the perfect characters to explain what I'm talking about, they're similar characters in what they do, but Lara's body is (not counting the ones from the last decade) presented as an object of lust whereas Indy, even if women dig him, is still not quite an "object of lust" in the way say Edward from Twilight or a Fabio looking dude on the cover of a romance novel.
> 
> ...



I dont remember twilight very well but Edward might as well been a pale walking dildo to the authors self insert. 
Ripley from alien is a hero and her worth are her actions, just a random example.
And again, i still think you are on denial on how little a huge part of men care about femme magic when a lot are bisexual and get turned on not because they are woman but because they are not


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jul 8, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> you are trooning out
> 
> Inigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger I CAN"T FORMAT SHIT nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger





			https://www.uvu.edu/writingcenter/docs/handouts/writing-process/basicessayformat.pdf
		

You have no business posting shit like this when your formatting makes you look autistic. STUDY THE LINK ABOVE and post proper next time.


----------



## Free_Palestine (Jul 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The feminists aren't necessarily wrong when they talk about "the male gaze" and stuff like that


They are wrong, "male gaze" is attempt to pathologize normal and healthy behavior. 

The troon thing is driven by hypersexual guys that get off dressing like women and giving themselves cringe stripper names or homosexuals that think they can have an easier time attracting men by dressing up as women.


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (Jul 9, 2022)

Languages have gender. Animals have sexes.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 9, 2022)

Sumptinsfuckey said:


> Languages have gender. Animals have sexes.


Men have penises. Women have vaginas. Non-binaries are fictional


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 9, 2022)

Part of the problem here is that there's a bunch of different reasons.


Spoiler: A compendium of tranny subtypes



-Sexually hard up autists go trans because because they think it'll be easier to find a partner and there will be less competition if they become a transbian. That's like Chris Chan.

-Conversely on the FTM side there are fujoshis. Sometimes they're just pornsick retards, other times they're victims of the feminists; consensus seems to be that some women like to imagine themselves having sexual encounters as gay men because gender relations have become so loaded that they can't comfortably embody the submissive role in intimate encounters without feeling like men don't respect them or like she's betraying other women or something, so she has to become male to bridge that distance.

-Other ones do it for more transhumanist reasons, your basic "grass is always greener" shit. They're just trying to escape themselves, and they think if they could just become something different then that would fix things and they could leave their damaged past behind. Sometimes they were molested or whatever too, and it makes them hate their body.
That's ones like pixyteri, people who are just uncomfortable and frustrated and socially isolated and fantasize about becoming someone else.

-HSTS (homosexual transexual) go trans because they want to have relationships/sexual attention from straight(er) men, and they can't come close to that without looking like a woman. Sometimes they also do it because they come from families or cultures that are extremely anti-gay to the point that they see being a tranny as better than being a homo.

-Immature narcissistic rage head types do it because once again feminism is trash and many behaviors that in men would be seen as completely unacceptable are seen as brave and inspiring in women. As such they can continue acting like infantile selfish sexually uninhibited bullies and it's ok because they're women so that makes behaving like shit ok.

-Autogynephile sorts do it because they constantly surround themselves with porn where their sexual drives become warped and slowly directed inwards.

-The worst are the outright criminals who do it in a calculated move to find easy targets or for legal advantage/to escape a record.

-Grooming victims simply became trans because they were doing it to win approval/validation from others, or because they had twisted sick shit parents who basically trooned them out by force.

* I'm not counting ones that do it in name only for attention. They don't actually act on it in any way besides swapping around some pronouns.



That about covers the magical world of trannies I think.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jul 9, 2022)

I have no idea. If you are an ugly man, it does not mean you are a woman. You have to go find an ugly woman. If you are ugly woman, it does not mean you are a man. You have to find an ugly man. 

It probably goes deeper than that. But that's my take on it.


----------



## Inside your walls (Jul 9, 2022)

After seeing so much troon bullshit take shape on the internet and having to deal with it personally this is my take/observation



Spoiler: Reason to trooning out (usually associated with MTF)



-They are unhappy or bored with their lives, get no attention irl. So they resort to seeking attention from extremely wrong crowds of people. 
-Consuming media (other than porn) that romanticizes or completely infantilize womanhood, best example I could think of is, typical slice of life or yuri anime, it can be a combo of both. Usually, they look at these types of media while being in a shit mental state, see anime girls kissing each other or doing "cute things, think "I bet my life would be super great if I was a girl" while completely forgetting that this sort of media is exaggerated to great proporitions and get rudely awakened when they realize that being a woman isn't a kawaii uguu wholesome yuri experience like their fellow agps promised them to be.
-They have backwards thinking of "If I have a trait or hobby that people associated with opposite gender then I MUST be something else" when in reality there is no sub-text like that at all
-Fall for the incel meme of "Your life would be easier if you were a girl" 
-Feel like they failed as a man in some point of their life so they must be a woman


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Jul 9, 2022)

Because transgenderism is basically a cult and like all cults they prey mainly upon the weak minded, you rarely if ever see someone with a strong sense of self or self-confidence troon out and thats why.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 9, 2022)

Moja Zemlja said:


> Because transgenderism is basically a cult and like all cults they prey mainly upon the weak minded, you rarely if ever see someone with a strong sense of self or self-confidence troon out and thats why.


I totally agree with that. 
But the majority of people are affiliated to some religion, glorified cults basically.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 9, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The feminists aren't necessarily wrong when they talk about "the male gaze" and stuff like that, in more traditional cultures male characters are often presented as something a man should strive to be whereas a female character is presented as an object of desire, compare say Indiana Jones to Lara Croft, Indy's body is never as empathized as Lara's breasts are, Indy's presented as a character you want to be, Lara is someone who you want to be with, but for some guys the wires get crossed and they want to be what they find sexually attractive.


Lara Croft isn't just a hot chick, though, she's also extremely competent at what she does and a great female action hero role model. At least the original games, I hate how whiny they made her in the new ones. She always felt like a strong character to me and the Tomb Raider games even got me interested in archaeology. There are many other women who feel the same, because the old TR games are insanely popular among female gamers. Just look at the names of TRLE (Tomb Raider Level Editor) authors, most of the popular levels are made by women.

Aspiration to something greater is not entirely absent among women, but it's less pronounced and competition is less pronounced (or takes a different shape). I think that's why a lot of low-performing men who are tired of competition find solace in trannydom: they believe that by becoming a woman, they can escape the pressure of competition so commonplace in the male sphere. But they're wrong, because women also compete with each other, we just do it at a different level: it's usually social rather than physical. I honestly hate the dynamics of female conflict, but it is what it is.

And I can't help but notice that most MtF troons have a very feminine way of approaching conflict. They call their clique for help, try to attack their opponent's support network rather than the opponent himself (trying to get him fired from his job by notifying his boss of an offensive tweet, etc), use backstabby tactics, all of that bullshit. They rarely confront someone directly. Granted, that's a very common way to resolve conflict in the leftoid-sphere in general, but it's particularly noticeable with trannies because of how loud and obnoxious they are about it.

They are people who can't deal with the direct nature of male social interactions, so they want to enter the sphere of female interactions instead, which they feel is more suited to their nature. But they don't fit, and they never will, because we can sniff them out from miles away. They're phonies and it's obvious as fuck. They pretend to be women because they are too weak to be men, but they do *not* have the feminine psyche they think they do. They are just incredibly weak males who know they are below most men, but still believe themselves to be above regular women. So they turn themselves into a "woman", thinking they'd be at the top of the pecking order among us, while usually having an extreme internalized hatred against women. They don't want to be like us because they love us, but because they think we're so far below them that it's the only group they could ever rise to the top in.

Your average giga-troon is just an extremely frustrated man who gave up his own nature in an attempt to dominate those he considers below himself. Even incels have more self-respect than that.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Still just another arbitrary judgement system in the endless sea of people that want to twist language and reality their way just to excuse some unresolved issue.
> Its simpler than that. We were talking about male and female gender, not about the characteristics that we culturally associate to each one.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not discrediting homosexuality or bisexuality, I'm just focusing on what used to be the norm until the 2010s and what forces still shape things even if people pretend they don't.

Crossing boundaries can absolutely be a turn on, if something's "naughty" and you're not supposed to do it, that can be a turn on, so a guy crossing that boundary, if he can actually pull it off, is no mystery why that would be a turn on to some guys, but it's still all predicated on female beauty being a standard turn on, do you know what I mean?



Free_Palestine said:


> They are wrong, "male gaze" is attempt to pathologize normal and healthy behavior.
> 
> The troon thing is driven by hypersexual guys that get off dressing like women and giving themselves cringe stripper names or homosexuals that think they can have an easier time attracting men by dressing up as women.


They're wrong to say the "male gaze" is something bad, they're not wrong to say it exists at all though.




Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Lara Croft isn't just a hot chick, though, she's also extremely competent at what she does and a great female action hero role model. At least the original games, I hate how whiny they made her in the new ones. She always felt like a strong character to me and the Tomb Raider games even got me interested in archaeology. There are many other women who feel the same, because the old TR games are insanely popular among female gamers. Just look at the names of TRLE (Tomb Raider Level Editor) authors, most of the popular levels are made by women.
> 
> Aspiration to something greater is not entirely absent among women, but it's less pronounced and competition is less pronounced (or takes a different shape). I think that's why a lot of low-performing men who are tired of competition find solace in trannydom: they believe that by becoming a woman, they can escape the pressure of competition so commonplace in the male sphere. But they're wrong, because women also compete with each other, we just do it at a different level: it's usually social rather than physical. I honestly hate the dynamics of female conflict, but it is what it is.


Lara IS a strong character, beauty IS a type of strength, we've got this ass backwards idea that female beauty is weakness and that's all of course nonsense.

But I'm just pointing out the differences and this is another way in which our culture has become extremely screwed up is pointing out something is different doesn't mean something is better or worse than the other, that there isn't still equal value to these different traits, hence why "equality" is still a good ideal, so long as you can still acknowledge the basic reality of differences.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 9, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I have no idea. If you are an ugly man, it does not mean you are a woman. You have to go find an ugly woman. If you are ugly woman, it does not mean you are a man. You have to find an ugly man.
> 
> It probably goes deeper than that. But that's my take on it.



The sad thing is, many people who troon out actually don't look half-bad when they presented as their biological sex.

There are basic things you can do to improve your physical appearance, even if you're a soyboy or a bull dyke.  It says a lot when such people are too lazy to even do that.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 9, 2022)

Trannies of either sex tend to fail hard at presenting at their chosen sex because they don't dress like a real woman (or man), but as what they perceive to be their ideal image of a woman. And that has nothing to do with regular, everyday female dress. You couldn't catch me dead in most of the stuff trannies wear. It's like a parody of female dress. 

Usually it's extremely oversexualized. A lot of them dress like cheap sidewalk prostitutes, or like a pornstar during movie production. No surprise, considering a lot of trannies have a sexual view towards their own genderbending. They oversexualize themselves because that oversexed image is what they perceive to be the epitome of femininity. 

I tend to go for casual elegance in my everyday dress, with subtle colors that match well and don't grab too much attention. But troons don't understand elegance, and they absolutely cannot do subtlety. They always wear mismatched colors that scream for attention, and combine pieces that just don't go together. They have no sense of style. They pick items that they know women wear, and then just slap them together willy nilly. 

A tranny's presentation of a woman is kinda like what you'd expect from a young historical reenactor who just started out in the hobby. His "medieval" outfit combines elements from 6 different centuries and he comes across as someone who wants to present a medieval person, but doesn't quite know how to yet. 

That's what a tranny's presentation of a woman is.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jul 9, 2022)

Moja Zemlja said:


> Because transgenderism is basically a cult and like all cults they prey mainly upon the weak minded, you rarely if ever see someone with a strong sense of self or self-confidence troon out and thats why.


I think the ones who are more independent minded basically don't exist to us because they're not involved in "the movement", don't run around in weird colored flags, probably don't do social media too much, etc.

I really don't have a problem with some harmless femboy who wants to express with feminine fashion and not bother other people. 

But it is like with most "communities" usually the worst parts of them are extremely loud on social media and extremely pushy about things irl. Every letter of the lgbtqajfneosndjd squad seems to show their worst and most trashy example in the limelight. 

The current problem I have with the troons is how the TRA community is basically seeping into everything in some form. They're like an oil spill that just keeps slowly oozing.

If troons are oil, the tanker carrying them was fine with most of society because it was safely sailing on its own terms and keeping away from vulnerable parts of society. Then it crashed. It hit rocks. The oil spilled and now it is poisoning the ocean and getting all over innocent and vulnerable small animals.

Those at the helm of the S.S. TRANS RIGHTS steered it off course, possibly on purpose, and now everyone is suffering from the shipwreck.

Sure, some were not on board the ship to begin with, but since they're not part of the oil spill disaster, they're pretty much always going to be invisible and harmless.

But the oil spill must be cleaned up somehow. Otherwise the toxic and deadly mess will continue to seep


----------



## troon patrol (Jul 9, 2022)

Here's my .02

The simplistic answer is: Autism+Feminine Qualities+LGBT Propaganda =Troonism. 

There is a HUGE propaganda machine against being a cisgendered white male, the world will no longer be kind to you simply because you were born the norm, this is obviously a liberal problem, I won't get into who exactly is behind this I'll simply say it exists. In the same hand there is a tremendous push for otherwise normal healthy men to become trans once again do to the liberal media pushing the Bruce Jenners of this world. Strong men make easy times, easy times create weak men, weak men create hard times, hard times create strong men; we are currently in the later half of an easy cycle, the war effort has slowed down, the biggest news are dumb useless niggers getting themselves killed ie George Floyds. This may change soon because Russia and China are sensing we are weak, I fully believe these countries actively use US social unrest to weaken the western world.


----------



## DankSmoker (Jul 9, 2022)

If you say "honk honk" while squeezing a girls tits they get offended.


----------



## Free_Palestine (Jul 9, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> They're wrong to say the "male gaze" is something bad, they're not wrong to say it exists at all though.


They are wrong to "say" it exists, you just don't understand the manipulative feminine mindset on this.

It's about their play for false neutrality, "my beliefs are just being a good person" are how they defend things like drag queens twerking for toddlers or indoctrinating kindergarten kids into poopdick/pronouns. By trying to make it seem like a bland wallpaper or breathing oxygen. When they go on about male gaze or whatever they are only doing it to try and pathologize it. 

It's why they get turbo mad when you do the same to them and give them names, with terms like SJW, woke etc and why there is no counterpart of female gaze, toxic feminity or whatever other "men bad" idea they've cooked up. As they come under pressure they will adopt their tactics but what is laid out here is their favored strategy. You'll also see homosexuals and pedophiles do the same because they are feminized males.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2022)

Free_Palestine said:


> They are wrong to "say" it exists, you just don't understand the manipulative feminine mindset on this.
> 
> It's about their play for false neutrality, "my beliefs are just being a good person" are how they defend things like drag queens twerking for toddlers or indoctrinating kindergarten kids into poopdick/pronouns. By trying to make it seem like a bland wallpaper or breathing oxygen. When they go on about male gaze or whatever they are only doing it to try and pathologize it.
> 
> It's why they get turbo mad when you do the same to them and give them names, with terms like SJW, woke etc and why there is no counterpart of female gaze, toxic feminity or whatever other "men bad" idea they've cooked up. As they come under pressure they will adopt their tactics but what is laid out here is their favored strategy. You'll also see homosexuals and pedophiles do the same because they are feminized males.


Correct me if I'm wrong but male gaze relates to things like TV and movies usually presenting the female form as something to be ogled where rarely is the male form presented in the same way.

There is a female equivalent but that's usually to be found in something like romance novels and it isn't as much visual focused (but certainly women can ogle too)

Where they're wrong is the idea that it's anything negative or something one should be offended by, show me the law where it says a filmmaker or any creative artist can't put ogle worthy content in their productions, it's a free country, right? I don't see a crusade to remove the "female gaze" out of Harlequin romance novels, so why the crusade against things like video games?

And some things it's safe to say most of your audience is going to be male and again, show me the law where it's illegal to make a piece of media geared towards a *gasp* male audience!

You're not wrong to say they shouldn't have even brought it up, a heterosexual man wanting to look at an attractive lady is as natural an instinct as breathing, I'm just saying they're not wrong in a technical sense that the "male gaze" is a thing (but it's a GOOD thing)


----------



## Ozul (Jul 9, 2022)

OP you type like a schizo and I can't read anything you post without feeling like I'm having a stroke


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 9, 2022)

That's all whatever and all, but do you really think society respects you more if you install an amhole or are they just blowing glitter up what's left of your ass?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm pretty sure the Jews are behind this.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 9, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Lara Croft isn't just a hot chick, though, she's also extremely competent at what she does and a great female action hero role model. At least the original games, I hate how whiny they made her in the new ones. She always felt like a strong character to me and the Tomb Raider games even got me interested in archaeology. There are many other women who feel the same, because the old TR games are insanely popular among female gamers. Just look at the names of TRLE (Tomb Raider Level Editor) authors, most of the popular levels are made by women.
> 
> Aspiration to something greater is not entirely absent among women, but it's less pronounced and competition is less pronounced (or takes a different shape). I think that's why a lot of low-performing men who are tired of competition find solace in trannydom: they believe that by becoming a woman, they can escape the pressure of competition so commonplace in the male sphere. But they're wrong, because women also compete with each other, we just do it at a different level: it's usually social rather than physical. I honestly hate the dynamics of female conflict, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


I love your comment i think its the most in depth accurate take.
But you are leaving unseen a portion of men that are completely different and troon out differently, if you antagonize such a complex group you just create the opposite reaction.
Having a head has its weight, losing your head has its release.


Ozul said:


> OP you type like a schizo and I can't read anything you post without feeling like I'm having a stroke


If it looks like an apple, smells like an apple, tastes like an apple, wake up this is the fucking matrix hail YLDBT


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 9, 2022)

Kvervandi said:


> That's all whatever and all, but do you really think society respects you more if you install an amhole or are they just blowing glitter up what's left of your ass?


I honestly don't understand your comment but tell me more about the ass blowing


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 10, 2022)

Jace E. Denton said:


> I think the ones who are more independent minded basically don't exist to us because they're not involved in "the movement", don't run around in weird colored flags, probably don't do social media too much, etc.
> 
> I really don't have a problem with some harmless femboy who wants to express with feminine fashion and not bother other people.
> 
> ...


Great post, I wish i could agree with all of that, but if you reckon they are invisible, how do you know they are not getting fucked as well?


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Jul 10, 2022)

Boyd McVoid said:


> Great post, I wish i could agree with all of that, but if you reckon they are invisible, how do you know they are not getting fucked as well?


Well here in America almost everyone is getting fucked on a daily basis anyway so I don't really care lmao

I suffer from the same things a lot of the troons have to deal with: shitty or no jobs available, stagnant wages, difficult to access healthcare, etc. Neoliberalism doesn't care about people, nor does the military industrial complex. The feds wipe their assholes with the Bill of Rights every day. Welcome to Hell World.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 10, 2022)

Jace E. Denton said:


> Well here in America almost everyone is getting fucked on a daily basis anyway so I don't really care lmao
> 
> I suffer from the same things a lot of the troons have to deal with: shitty or no jobs available, stagnant wages, difficult to access healthcare, etc. Neoliberalism doesn't care about people, nor does the military industrial complex. The feds wipe their assholes with the Bill of Rights every day. Welcome to Hell World.


I completely agree with that my dude, but u see the paradox. 
People that are weak scream and ask for validation and approval, the ones who don't are invisible to you.
Then after a lot of shit, fags being usually more sensitive and empathic in a cruel world, some go fucking Kaczynski on some random people and then everyone blames whatever the idiot was covering its vulnerability with.
The darkness is inside us. Having better ways of managing it means accepting it first


----------

